

Show HN: Community to connect startups & VCs by helping each other - arst829

Hey everyone - I was inspired by HelpAReporterout.com and thought that maybe there was a place for something similar in the startup world.<p>My idea is that VCs and VC-backed startups could benefit from having access to entrepreneurs with knowledge and skills that they don't have. Likewise, those entrepreneurs could benefit by building relationships with VCs and their companies by helping them.<p>The site is fully built and you can check it out at helpavc.com . I've already got a few VC firms signed up to use it. But...would you use it and participate? I'd really love your feedback. Thanks!
======
skadamat
Hmm I'm not sure if VC's are interested in building relationships with
entrepreneurs. Entrepreneurs want money from VC's, it's purely business.

I think what would be neat is a startup community. Reddit.com/r/startups and
Hacker News are great for posting, sharing, etc., but if you sit down and
research the startup experience / collaboration / other aspects of
entrepreneurship and created a product which addressed a certain aspect(s) of
it, that would be neat

------
Toddward
What advantages does this give you over AngelList?

~~~
arst829
Thanks for the reply. I think the advantage would be that this would be a way
to build a relationship with investors before you're ready to raise money,
while AngelList seems to focus on connecting entrepreneurs and investors once
they are already raising money. It also would provide a venue for investors to
broadcast the needs of their current portfolio, which AL doesn't seem to do.

Does that make sense?

